
Me and my robotic suit - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/health-exoskeleton/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
Isamu
> Most exoskeletons have motors or hydraulics powering the hip and knee
> joints, but the Phoenix has only two motors at the hips, powered by a
> battery in a small backpack. Hinges keep your knees straight when your
> weight is on them and allow your lower leg to swing when you take a step.

Interesting, the knee hinge is unpowered but locks and unlocks synchronously
with the hip motors.

More about the phoenix exoskeleton by SuitX:
[http://www.suitx.com/phoenix](http://www.suitx.com/phoenix)

> SuitX already makes industrial exoskeletons used, for instance, by airport
> baggage handlers.

So ... no FDA process there? Easier to get to market? (edit: I mean for the
baggage handler exos, easier to get to market than the phoenix, which is
targeted to the disabled.)

~~~
ibnroberttuta
Not quite...

From the article - "The testing I signed up for is needed to win U.S. Food and
Drug Administration approval."

Powered exoskeletons for spinal cord injury or paralysis patients are medical
devices, and thus require FDA approval (in this case, Berkeley Bionics is
probably pursuing a 510(k) or the 'de novo' process if B.B feels their device
is substantially different from pre-existing exoskeletons.) All current
exoskeletons are classified as type II medical devices, which entails some
limitations on how they can be marketed, sold, and used by patients.

Since their other products are not used for medical applications, they
wouldn't need FDA approval, as long as B.B isn't, say, making health related
claims that would need to be substantiated by actual testing and certification
(I believe).

I actually work in this field, so if you have any other questions about
exoskeletons or assistance devices I can probably answer them.

~~~
chris_wot
So why not test on the disabled and able-bodied alike? Make no health claims
and sell to everyone as “excercise equipment”.

This seems to be a case where regulation is slowing innovation. And I don’t
say that very often...

~~~
nrclark
It could be a money thing. If the product is a "medical device", that means an
extra 1000% markup. Look at hearing aids as a perfect example of this. And
yes, it probably does slow down the pace of innovation significantly.

------
coffee9
He never asked for this, these augmentations.

~~~
carapace
Without meaning to detract from assistive technology at all, I keep hoping
that the idea of serious research into human regeneration starts getting
mainstream attention and traction.

Cf. "The Body Electric"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Body_Electric_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Body_Electric_\(book\))

(Also, stem cells etc...)

